

Why we started to hate OpenSSL – but are still thankful - bjerun
https://www.arangodb.org/2014/07/08/started-hate-openssl

======
usmudu
This shows once more the truth of the statement "code without documentation
does not exist". Here in the OpenSSL case usability is seriously endangered by
bad or non-existing documentation.

Why is a piece of software that is so fundamental for our information security
in such a bad state???

